# 

## *sunny*

,  :
-    !  ? !
     .     .       ,            .       ,     ,      .      ,        .
     ,  , ,  .     !    ?
-   ,  ?    .
        .    .
- , !    , -  ?
- !       .
 ,   ,    .      ,           .     ,   ,     .
  ,  .  ,    ,       . ,   !  ,     ,        ,       .      :  ,  ! ,       ,    .
   ,   ,    .  ,     ,        .   !
    ,  , :
-  !   ,     .
         . ,    ?    !
     .  , !      .
   .   ,     .
- !  ?!   ?!   , ,    ,    , -  ?!
-  --!   ,    , -  ,   ---!
 , !  ,        ,    !
     ,        , ,  .
- !    ,  , -   !
- ?!   , -   ?!
-    !   , -   ,   !
    .         . ,   ,     ,  ,  ,     ,     !     ,     ,   !
- ,   ?      ,   , -     ?
-   !    , - ,   ,  !   - ,  !   ,    !
  ,        ,       ,   ,   .    .
- , , ,  !  !       , -  !  !    !    ! ! ,   !
- , -  , - , ,      ?! ! ?
- !      , -  --!   !   !       !
-   ?   ?  ,   ,   ?!
-  .    !  ,     !  --! ,        , ?
 ,       .
- , !       , -     !    ! , !    ? !  !    !
- ?    , -  ?   !
-  ! ?!         !
-   !   ,     , - ,  .  !
,  ?
- , !   ,    , -  ,   !
,   ,   .
    .   ,               !
   ,    ? (http://www.proza.ru/avtor/vsevolodov) 
      ?      ,     ?   ?

----------


## amanuma

sunny            ?

----------


## *sunny*

> sunny            ?

     ,          ,   ,    ...

----------


## Afra

, ...   ...  ...    ...      .   -  .   - ! :)

----------


## amanuma

> ,    ..

----------


## Victorious

.
  ,    )

----------


## laithemmer

*Victorious*,     -       ""? :)

----------


## Victorious

**
(  )
  )

----------


## laithemmer

...,                    :(
     -    , .  ... .         ,    .

----------


## Victorious

*laithemmer*,  ,    ,    ,        ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Victorious*,      . ....
      ,      ,    ...           -  , , ,    ". ! !!"

----------


## *sunny*

> 

     -   .      . ͳ  ,         ,     ,  ...  ,   ,   100  ,  1      .       ,    ?

----------


## amanuma

?      ?      "     "    .              .

----------


## admin

> -   .      . ͳ  ,         ,     ,  ...  ,   ,   100  ,  1      .       ,    ?

  
,   ,       .
  ,   ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## *sunny*

> ?      ?      "     "    .              .

   amanuma,  ,     :)    ,  ? ҳ    ,  ,   ?   ...  

> ,   ,       .
>   ,   ,  ,    ,       .

  ,    ,    ?!   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> -   .      . ͳ  ,         ,     ,  ...  ,   ,   100  ,  1      .       ,    ?

  Ƴ      ) 
  ,      .  ,  .
   -         )

----------

